# jQuery und Java



## JensMander (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Forum, auf dem Gebiet Server - Client bin ich ein relativer Newbie. 
Zu meinen Voraussetzungen:
Ich habe ein Javaprogramm und ich habe eine dynamische Webseite die aktuell unabhängig von einander ohne Probleme und einschränkungen funktionieren (noch lokal).

Mein neues Ziel ist es die Webseite mit dem Javaprogramm, welches sich dann auf dem Server befinden soll interagieren zu lassen.

Auf der Webseite habe ich Inputfelder in die integerer Werte und Strings eingegeben werden können, diese möchte ich mit einem einfachen Buttonklick an meine Javafunktion schicken. Diese soll ausgeführt werden und die Ergebnisse als (z.B. XML) zurückschicken.

Aus meiner Sicht klingt das verdächtig nach Ajax, bzw. es schreit förmlich danach. 

Nun habe ich viel von DWR, Prototype und jQuery gehört und gelesen, bin mir aber immer noch unschlüssig ob es damit wirklich zu realisieren ist.

Ist jQuery für dieses Vorhaben geeignet?

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jens

p.s. das meine aktuelle Website und das Javaprogramm auf die neuen Gegebenheiten angepasst werden müssen ist mir durchaus bewusst.


----------



## Thief (26. Mai 2010)

ja

aber man kann daten auch ganz normal über das formular an den server schicken. ajax ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## JensMander (27. Mai 2010)

wenn ich nach meinen literaturrecherchen, das alles richtig verstanden habe muss ich einen java-applikation server aufsetzen, zB. Tomcat und ein servlet-programmieren?
ist das soweit richtig?
vielen dank für deine antwort


----------



## Thief (27. Mai 2010)

Ja.
Vielleicht schaust du dir, wenn du in diesem Bereich öfter etwas machen willst, das Framework stripes (Home - Stripes - Stripes Framework wenn ich mich nicht irre) an. Damit gehen auch größere Projekte sehr leicht.


----------

